# '64-'67 clock delete dummy plate



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

Are the clock delete plates for '64-'67 the same? Mine was missing so I bought a used one on line. It does not seem to fit. I ordered new lenses too, the clock lens is seperate from the guages. Is there another piece that is supposed to mount between the lens and the dummy plate?


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i believe the 64-67 where the sae not 100 percent sure tho


----------

